# Restrictions on Inland PR Application



## crawf307 (May 18, 2013)

US Citizen seeking Permanent Residency - Inland 
Here's my situation:
-I'm a US Citizen
-My soon to be husband is Canadian 
-We've lived together for over a year and been together for more than 3 years
-He is moving to Toronto next month to begin graduate studies at University of Toronto

We think it may behoove us to apply inland for my permanent residency under family sponsorship. Are there any downsides, restrictions to applying inland versus outland? I know that we may lose our right of appeal. Anything else? Restrictions on leaving the country while things are in process?

Also, if we apply inland, am I given some sort of implicit status or do I have to continue to renew my tourist visa while the PR is processed? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Downside is you can't work and the apliication process is significantly longer in your processing time. Once your application is lodged you can stay in the country while the application is being processed (but can't work!), it's automatic, no need to renew anything.

(Did it ourselves, me sponsoring my wife, took about 13/14 months compared to 8 months for my BiL applying outside.)


----------

